# hierodula ooth help



## rebirthflame (Mar 17, 2007)

hi i just got my first ooth today im not sure what sp it is, its some kind of hierodula it has one little white spot on the side of both of its wings if that helps identify it.

i was wondering how to take care of it does it need a cool period or not.


----------



## Rick (Mar 17, 2007)

No cool period neeed. Room temp is fine in a moderately humid enclosure.


----------

